# etsy sales tax



## farmgal

For those of you who have an etsy store, do you collect sales tax? I want to just sell a few items here and there and dont want to deal with sales tax numbers.

As for shipping how do you determine shipping? Do you have a scale and weight the item or guess? ..lol I have a lot of heavy old cast iron to sell.


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't sell through Etsy, but sell off my website, so do collect sales tax for in-state sales. Each state has different regs, so check the ones for your state. Since my in-state sales are usually $1500 or less a year, I just pay the tax annually. I just have to fill out a simple web form and send them the $$. It's really not much work. 

As to postage, I set an average based on the number of items ordered. It is easy for me since I only sell Prayer Beads and they can usually be shipped in a padded mailer. For larger orders, I use the new Regional Rate Priority Mail boxes as they are usually cheaper than the flat rate boxes. Again, I just set an average, so some packages cost me more to mail than I collect, but I make it up on the ones that are closer to me.


----------



## happychick

I sell on Etsy & eBay - have only just recently started, so at this time am not collecting any sales tax (live in IL, not sure if it's even a law here yet). If you are only going to sell a couple items (just a couple) I wouldn't worry about tax stuff at all. If you mean to make a business out of it, the best thing you can do is find someone locally who does taxes and ask their opinion. 

As for shipping costs - this a link to eBay's free & easy shipping calculator, just type in the demensions, weight & zip code and it will compare the shipping costs for you. http://payments.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?EmitSellerShippingCalculator 

Yes, you will need a scale - saves lots of time at the post office.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## farmgal

Thank you, that was very helpful. I did look up my state and it also says collect taxes for instate sales. 
Thank you for the web postage calculator. I punched in a few cast iron measurements and a fictitious destination and wow!! The shipping will be very high. Oh well If they want the pans they will have to pay. most are griswolds, favorites and wagners. 

Thanks again...very helpful. I will post my shop when I get pictures loaded. I'm almost there...lol


----------



## happychick

You're very welcome! For items as heavy as cast iron, you will have to ship parcel post to justify cost - really - I mean it. Try and ship that priority and you won't get anyone to buy them. Parcel post is wonderful for heavier items, very affordable. Do share your Etsy shop with us and your listings!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Or use flat rate Priority. Many items will fit in the medium and large FRB's


----------



## PaulNKS

Yes, if your state requires you to collect sales tax, by all means collect it. You are better off paying a dollar a year in owed sales tax than to be audited if they find your shop.

As far as shipping, I make, package and sell my own product. I use a postal scale I have here at home. 

If you do it "correctly", you'll never have to leave home and go to the post office.

I use PayPal Multi-Shipping Tool and print all my shipping labels online. If your item ships First Class, you can ship up to 13 ounces. If it is Priority Mail, you can ship up to 70 pounds... as many packages up to 70 pounds each as you have. 

I order all my supplies online (cheaper pricing), pay for postage, etc... I never have to go to the Post Office. It's great.

But, yes charge sales tax if your state requires it.


----------

